# The Inspiration of the Valar



## John (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi
Where The Valar Inspired By Greek Mythology Or Norse Mythology Or The Bible? Or All Three Sources? Also Why do None Of The Valar Appear In Both The Hobbit And The Lord Of The Rings?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 3, 2021)

John said:


> Hi
> Where The Valar Inspired By Greek Mythology Or Norse Mythology Or The Bible? Or All Three Sources? Also Why do None Of The Valar Appear In Both The Hobbit And The Lord Of The Rings?



All of the above. Most modern readers would view them as similar to the Greek or Scandinavian gods but Tolkien described the Ainur as angelic (so the Valar would be Archangels).


----------



## Amarthon (Oct 3, 2021)

John said:


> Hi
> Where The Valar Inspired By Greek Mythology Or Norse Mythology Or The Bible? Or All Three Sources? Also Why do None Of The Valar Appear In Both The Hobbit And The Lord Of The Rings?


There are many semi-divine figures in various mythologies worldwide. They aren't present after the First Age because they are not necessary to the task at hand. Plus, the remaining Quendi in ME want to be there, with the option of returning to Valinor. Morgoth was one of them, a Valar, and he was banished to the Void. Melkor was the most powerful being of Iluvatars creation. Sauron was way down on the scale.


----------

